# Community Committee Meetings etc



## J2me (Jul 4, 2007)

I would like to know about how these Community Committes are set-up and operate within new communities of apartments. My fear is that management companies which are set-up and operated by property developers (or set-up in conjunction with agencies) could prove very expensive and or problematic. 

Where can I get good advice without having to rely on expensive lawyers? 

Also, I understand that an administrator is required by law and this could be a very good requirement for ensuring fairness.


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

Hi J2me,

First, I wanted to welcome you to our forum and taking the necessary steps to become a member. There are a lot of great contributing members that will help answer a variety of questions like the one you have posed here. We also look forward to you sharing your experiences and advice with others as well. 

As far as finding an answer to your question on how Community Committees are set-up and how they operate within new communities of apartments, you have come to the right place and I am positive someone will have an answer for you shortly.

All the best,

Michael


----------

